# Purple Neon Tubes Installed!



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

I installed 4 purple neon tubes under my Outback loft. It took me a while but I'm pretty happy with the outcome. Has anyone else out there tried this mod yet?


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> I installed 4 purple neon tubes under my Outback loft. It took me a while but I'm pretty happy with the outcome. Has anyone else out there tried this mod yet?


 I'm trying to upload the pic of the mod. I'm not used to uploading pics to this site.
[/quote]


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

rdrunr said:


> I installed 4 purple neon tubes under my Outback loft. It took me a while but I'm pretty happy with the outcome. Has anyone else out there tried this mod yet?


 I'm trying to upload the pic of the mod. I'm not used to uploading pics to this site.
[/quote]

OOOOOOOHHHHHHH!!! Purple!!! M.V.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

First time I have seen this...very nice!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I think you're the first ---Mike:whistling:


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I've got something similar in mind, but more in line with lighting up the awning area and not having to constantly put lights up and take them down. I'm accumulating the parts and pieces and will post when the project is off the ground.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Nifty! It reminds me of when boaters light up their swim steps and the water (and critters) are illuminated! A nice touch!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Have no way of posting video, but I got the awning lighting working (color changing LEDs), and wifey likes it. Now she doesn't have to yell at me every time she sees someone else all lit up. Maybe someone at the rally will be able to post video.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Color changing LED awning lights. Permanently installed, 10 seconds and they're setup. 
My link
Used 2 of these

http://www.hitlights.com/led-strip-lights/outdoor-led-waterproof-strip-light/ls5050-rgb300wp44k.html


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey LaydBack,
Can you provide some details on this installation...I have been looking for something different since we have an electric awning with the SOB and the hanging globes that we had with our Outback are kind of PITA now. Thanks!

Jimmie


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Jimmie said:


> Hey LaydBack,
> Can you provide some details on this installation...I have been looking for something different since we have an electric awning with the SOB and the hanging globes that we had with our Outback are kind of PITA now. Thanks!
> 
> Jimmie


I'll try to post something later......on the go right now. The link in my sig has some pics explaining party of what I did.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I apologize, those pics were not posted, but now they are.

What I did was, first I confirmed that I could get inside the trailer where the awning arms/tracks are located. I looked up and ordered the wireway covers for the awning arm that didn't have them, from Dometic. These ran about $30 with shipping, and you have to give them the numbers off of the awning arms, not the roller or the fabric. Typically only the arm that they ran the power to the awning roller has the covers already.

From there, I ran the cabling out to the 2 locations where I would feed power to the LED strips, and made my penetration into the trailer, leaving enough cabling to make it to the location where I would make all of my other connections. The LED strips come with the 3M tape already on them, so I just took measurements to center them on the roller and rain gutter, and installed them. I soldered a female connector onto my cable at the roller. I cut that female connector off of the controller that came with the strip, because I wanted something small that I could tuck into the wireway cover. Under the rain gutter, I used a molex connector because I didn't want to get the heat so close to the trailer and the awning fabric. You could solder it prior to installing though, and really the one under the rain gutter doesn't need a modular connection because nothing moves there. On my unit, I wanted the remote to work the lights from outside, so I decided to place the controllers in the refrigerator access and just dropped the IR receivers thru the bug screens, kind of out of sight. I didn't use the transformers that came with the strips, as you would have to have 120V power to use the LEDs, so I just used a spare 12V circuit off the trailer. Those that were at the Midwest rally may remember that I had issues when I would set them to flash, and they would have to be reset. As I figured, it was the cheap power supply that they come with, and I haven't had that issue using 12V from the trailer. I installed a switch to be able to turn them on/off from inside and it just interrupts and returns them to whatever mode they were in. When I setup, I just have to let the awning out, pull down the 1 side and make the connection at the roller, and I'm done. I'll try to post some more pics of the finsihed connections, but that's pretty much it. Don't wanna jack the OP's thread, so anyone can PM me if they need more info.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks LaydBack!


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Nicely done -- both the tubes and the led strips!

I own/operate a DJ service, so I definitely enjoy lighting!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Jimmie said:


> Nicely done -- both the tubes and the led strips!
> 
> I own/operate a DJ service, so I definitely enjoy lighting!


You can add a module to make them react with music.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

LaydBack said:


> Nicely done -- both the tubes and the led strips!
> 
> I own/operate a DJ service, so I definitely enjoy lighting!


You can add a module to make them react with music.
[/quote]

Back in the day, I had a car set up that way!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

LaydBack said:


> Color changing LED awning lights. Permanently installed, 10 seconds and they're setup.


I wasn't brave enough to do the color changing routine, so I stuck with the simple white LED's, and stuck them to the awning tube.

What I love about them is that they're always connected, and all I have to do is plug them into a 12v transformer. Yes, it takes about 10 seconds to connect them. No muss, no fuss. I also added a remote to them some I can turn them on and off from inside the trailer.

I got to use them for the first time a couple of weeks ago when we were in Zion. And although they shine back onto the trailer, and cannot be seen when looking at the awning, there were a couple of people camping in a tent next to us and when I returned to my campsite after visiting friends at another campsite, one of the guys popped his head out of his tent and implored me to turn off my lights. They do light up the side of the trailer under the awning very well.

It's one of my favorite mods.

I still can't get behind purple lights under a trailer, they remind me too much of those low rider cars that drive through the less than desirable neighborhood around here, all that's missing is the thumping music.....


----------



## bowhunter2819 (Apr 27, 2011)

Gonna take up this mod in a few days with the awning and ground lighting being the same. Not sure weather im going out on the roller though. Maybe just on the trailer at the root of the awning.


----------



## scuba0331 (Dec 7, 2011)

bowhunter2819 said:


> Gonna take up this mod in a few days with the awning and ground lighting being the same. Not sure weather im going out on the roller though. Maybe just on the trailer at the root of the awning.


If you don't mind would you post some pictures when you are done? I'm thinking of doing a mod similar to this! I just can't wait for winter to be over so I can get the camper home!

Nice mods everyone!


----------

